# Dream Guitar Rig



## metalfiend666 (May 30, 2007)

As a conterpart to the dream bass rig thread, now one for guitars.

Mine?

Jackson Custom Shop Disruptor 7 string with full neck crop circle inlays and interference paint, Jackson Death Angel 7, Ibanez UV7PWH, Blackmachine B7 and KXK 7.

Three THD Flexi-50 amps (one each for clean, crunch and lead) with a suitable switching method.

Trace Elliot 3x12 cabs

Effects: Digitech Whammy, Dunlop Crybaby from Hell, a nice chorus pedal and a nice flanger pedal.


----------



## Michael (May 30, 2007)

Guitars: Jackson DK2M7, Ibanez UV7BK, Jackson USA Warrior in Snow White
Amps: Mesa Dual Recto, not sure what cab's I'd go for.


----------



## Ruan7321 (May 30, 2007)

Jackson King V 7 

ENGL 670 SE Head 
Mesa 4x12 Cab

Decimator ProRackG
TC Electronics G-Major


----------



## the.godfather (May 30, 2007)

Black Ibanez RG 6 string, fixed bridge, DiMarzio ToneZone/PAF Pro pickups, Reverse Headstock, Maple fretboard w/ black sharkies. 

And maybe a Tom Anderson Drop-Top Classic too. 

Mesa Mark IV Combo. 
Maybe a Mesa extension cab too, but not too sure.

Dunlop Crybaby from Hell, Keeley DS-1, Maxon OD-808, Boss NS-2.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 30, 2007)

Blackmachine 884
->
Some form of Modded Vox/Dunlop Wah (well, pretty much any wah really)
->
Diezel VH4 (I think, either that or the Herbert)
->
ISP Pro Rack-G
->
TC Electronics Ground Control or G-Force
->
Nice cabs , most likely Diezels/Orange.

other sundries:
Nice tubescreamer of some description, not too bothered as it'd get modded anyway...

Still, I am actually happy with what I have at the moment (when it works :/)


----------



## maliciousteve (May 30, 2007)

Guitars:

My Ibanez RG1550
7 string Jackson Soloist with Kahler bridge
1970's Gibson Les Paul custom in aged White

Heads:
JCM800 with 6550's
Mesa Mark IV
Engl Powerball

Cabs:
Orange 4 x 12 in black tolex x 2
Mesa 4 x 12 with C90's

Effects/Pedals/Rack:
A/B/Y switcher
ISP Decimator
Korg rack tuner
Wireless of some sort
TC Electronic Chorus/Flanger
Modded Boss SD-1
Furman Power Conditioner


----------



## Alpo (May 30, 2007)

Guitars: custom RG-style HH fixed bridge 7-string with piezo x 2, custom 7-string SSS Strat x 2

Amps & cabs: 

The "simple" rig:
Engl SE 6L6
a nice 4x12

The "complicated" rig:

Axe-FX as preamp & FX processor
A nice tube poweramp (Mesa, Engl etc.)
A nice 4x12 cab


----------



## budda (May 30, 2007)

guitars: PRS custom 22, heritage H-157, my LP studio, a custom 7, the schecter C7 i plan on getting

amps: VHT pittbull, mark IV, dual rec, my JSX

cabs: orange 412, mesa slant 412, custom 212 with hellatone 60's

pedals: a chaos tubescreamer, delay, wah?, chorus


----------



## darren (May 30, 2007)

7-string Jackson Collen Archtop with piezos

Mesa/Boogie Roadster 1x12 combo

TC Electronic G-System


----------



## sakeido (May 30, 2007)

guitars: 
EBMM JP7 (got it!)
S7320, Lundgren M7s, 27" baritone neck w/ebony fretboard (need the neck!)
Blackmachine B2 w/Lundgren M6s

amps:
Mesa Mark IV 
Mesa Stiletto Ace (stage 2)

cabs:
four Orange PPC412 - ORANGE all the way none of that black stuff

effects:
TC Electronic G whatever the fanciest one is
All manner of vintage delay pedals, phasers and flangers


----------



## Zepp88 (May 30, 2007)

As it stands at the moment for me.

My custom KxK (soon enough)
Mesa Roadster
TC Electronic G System
BBE
OD Pedal of some sort (I really want to try to BBE Green Screamer)
Mesa Rectifier cabs with diamond plating, not sure of the speakers though I like V30s
My Sennheiser wireless
and an Alex-1 for pre-preamp loop.

Edit: all racked of course


----------



## SeanC (May 30, 2007)

Ruan7321 said:


> Jackson King V 7
> 
> ENGL 670 SE Head
> Mesa 4x12 Cab
> ...



Nice setup, probably just about what I would go for. Except a Warrior 7 instead of a King V (or both  ) and an Engl cab instead of Mesa. Nice and simple.


----------



## Rick (May 30, 2007)

3 Ibanez reverse headstock 7 string baritones(1 EMG 707, tune-o-matic bridge, volume knob, flat black color)
2 Line 6 HD 147s
ISP Decimator Rackmount
BBE Sonic Maximizer
4 Line 6 4x12s


----------



## Sebastian (May 30, 2007)

Jackson COW7's .... a couple of them... - The RED ONE 
and a Custom Jackson 7 

Dean - Dime... the new "camo" one....



Marshall JCM800.... and the Kerry King signature.... and a good marshall Cab...
a Krankenstein.... with a cab... (atleast try it out...  )


----------



## loktide (May 30, 2007)

Custom Ibanez 7:
27" scale
rosewood fretboard, no inlays
basswood
Lundgren M7's
matte-grey
neon-green binding on body+neck+headstock

ENGL E670 6L6

2 x Orange PPC 4x12

G-System

...and lots of roadies to carry my stuff (and groupies)


----------



## Bartok (May 30, 2007)

Blackmachine 7
Possibly the ultra Axe-FX thing but it's all going to change in a few years, when convolution technology becomes affordable. There won't really be much need to own amps, the only point to them will be to take an impulse response from to apply to everything else. The impulse is simply how the amp (or anything else really- reverb from a room, response of an FX pedal etc.) responds to the full audio bandwidth- 20Hz to 20KHz. Once you know how it responds to the frequencies (the impulse is a split second test) i.e. how quickly it starts and stops at each input freq, you basically have a map of it's DNA (or soul  ) to do whatever you wish with. This isn't an approximation like a modeling unit, it genuinely sounds like an exact (as exact as you can be within the laws of physics) copy of the source. It means you can take the exact response of people's actual amps, getting the age of the components inside and so on. Nerdy as it is, I'm genuinely excited about it. So I want a big ass convolution unit 
Some sort of rack power thing, probably a mesa tube job for the Axe-FX, or a neutral SS studio amp for the convolution stuff.
A full range stack of 3 cabs I'd design and get a cabinet maker to build, I haven't found a standard cab I've liked yet. a 15" for lows, 2x12 for upper low- mid, then a horn for upper mid up to 10K ish. Made of nice wood with a quilted top  A friend of mine had his Fender Princeton re-housed by PRS like that, I keep trying to get pics from him


----------



## eleven59 (May 30, 2007)

Custom built guitars (not picky about company as long as they're exactly to my specs)

Either Mesa Roadster + TC Electronics G-System or Axe-FX


----------



## ohio_eric (May 30, 2007)

Guitars: A Soloway Little Wing with a trem and piezo. A KXK Super Strat with 27" scale length and a Floyd, a seven string Strat with a Hipshot bridge and a SSH pickup config. 

Amps: Fractal Audio Axe-Fx Ultra with a VHT 2:90:2 power amp and a couple of Ear Candy Buzz Bombs or a Mesa stereo 4x12.


----------



## Cancer (May 30, 2007)

Can it include equipment that doesn't exist yet???

Here's mine:

Guitars:
2 Carvin V227 (Mahogany, maple tops, LFR, Duncan 59' or Tone Zone Neck, X2N7 bridge, see thru red or black matte finish)
1 Carvin V227 (Alder, Sustainer 7, LFR, X2N7 bridge)
1 Carvin DC727 (on the way, just for studio stuff)

Amp rack:
Sennhesier's version of the X-wire (24 bit only)
Line 6 Betta "it's betta than a Vetta...." (rack mounted version of the Vetta released in Late 2007 with improved synth sounds (faster tracking) and Axe-FX like flexibility, especially the ability to put effects BETWEEN the amp model and the cabinet model)
Roland VG-99 (used for synth sounds only if the above fails me)
Line 6 Floorboard (the big one)
BBE 882i
Carvin Power Amp
212 wedge monitor created by EarCandy Cabs.



Bartok said:


> Blackmachine 7
> Possibly the ultra Axe-FX thing but it's all going to change in a few years, when convolution technology becomes affordable. There won't really be much need to own amps, the only point to them will be to take an impulse response from to apply to everything else. The impulse is simply how the amp (or anything else really- reverb from a room, response of an FX pedal etc.) responds to the full audio bandwidth- 20Hz to 20KHz. Once you know how it responds to the frequencies (the impulse is a split second test) i.e. how quickly it starts and stops at each input freq, you basically have a map of it's DNA (or soul  ) to do whatever you wish with. This isn't an approximation like a modeling unit, it genuinely sounds like an exact (as exact as you can be within the laws of physics) copy of the source. It means you can take the exact response of people's actual amps, getting the age of the components inside and so on. Nerdy as it is, I'm genuinely excited about it. So I want a big ass convolution unit




Wow, I want one of these.....


----------



## Donnie (May 30, 2007)

1 Ibanez UV7PWH
1 EBMM JP7, fully loaded in sparkle white

2 Soldano SLO100 heads
2 Soldano 412 cabs

Some odd assortments of effects pedals.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (May 30, 2007)

GUITAR: Custom HHS maple body, blank ebony fretboard, Ibanez ZR trem, killswitch, Lundgren M7/Bareknuckle Painkiller/Bareknuckle Trilogy Suite
AMP: Mark IV (lead), ENGL Powerball or ENGL Blackmore
CAB: Orange 4x12 all the way
PEDALS: Volume, wah, whammy, boost, 10-band EQ, delay. ISP Decimator.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 1, 2007)

guitars:
ibanez j custom 8470 red with dimarzio d sonic and dimarzio air nortan
ibanez j custom 8427 black with bkp nailbomb and dimarzio air nortan

amps:
engl blackmore
mesa boogie mark IV
mesa boogie recto straight 4x12 (x2)
engl 412 w/v30 (x2)

fx:
way too many!


----------



## Benzesp (Jun 1, 2007)

2 Vetta II heads, long board, 4 4x12 standard recto cabs (v30s) \w/



Japan Custom shop ESP Horizon 7 BOLT Bird's eye maple neck Ebony board Mahogany body carved spalted maple top with lundgren's. 

Ownage!


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 1, 2007)

Guitars: 
3-4 Ibanez LACS made to my specs

Amps:
Mesa Boogie Mark II C+
Mesa Boogie Road King
VHT Deliverance


----------



## Decipher (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm actually already saving up for all this but here's my planned/dream rig:
Guitars:
Another Ibanez K-7 or maybe the RG1527 w/ Dimarzio D Sonic for the bridge

Amp:
Bogner Uberschall (blue w/ metal grill) w/ matching Uberkab 

Effects:
Axess Electronics MFC5, CFX & GRX4 to make full MIDI system
Eventide Eclipse 3.0

Other:
Evidence Audio Melody cables for entire rig (from Lava Cable)
Stompin' Ground Pedalboard and case 32" x 20"
Road case for cabinet (Angstrom)
Road case for head w/ 4 space rack above (Angstrom)


----------



## starsnuffer (Jun 1, 2007)

Pretty much the rig I have. I could go more elaborate with an H7000FW eventide unit and the new switching system Access is coming out with, but I don't want to carry more then I already do to gigs.

This is what I use, here it is at home in my studio. I only use one amp at a time live, depending on my mood. The cab I use live is a VHT fatbottom with P50's, the avatar (v30 and G12T75) stays home).

















The rack is slightly different now. I added a keeley DS1 to go with the TS9 and evh phaswer. Also, all the pedals are in the GRX4 loop now, as well as the front end of the g-system (so I can do straight to the amp tones). All cables are now lava ELC's.

Here's my DAW






-W


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 2, 2007)

pretty much the rig i have already (Engl Savage 120 --> Ampeg V-412TL (w/ 2 CL80s and 2 H60Ls) and G-Flex 2x12 w/ the Ampeg VH-150 for backup/different sounds), but i'd also like to have a Mark IV and maybe a Laney VH-100R. also, i wouldn't mind having a nicer 4x12, either with the speakers i have now or with just 4 CL80s.

as for guitars...hopefully the custom 7-string one i'm building will do the job as #1, but i'd like to have a few more of it eventually, for backups and such.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 25, 2007)

Ideally?

Blackmachine guitars, Diezel Herbert, TC elecs Gsystem, Orange 4x12


----------



## Guitarholic (Jun 25, 2007)

My dream rig will be finished in September

Guitars:
Ibanez Universe UV777PBK (changed the pickguard (now black), the knobs and the pickup covers (now white); I have to thank "Universe74" and especially "ChaNce" for the inspiration. "ChaNce", my guitar looks just like yours. I hope you don´t mind!)
Caparison Dellinger 7 PB with Lundgren M7s

Amp:
Diezel Herbert (already on its way: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...y-5150-mesa-dual-recto-vs-diezel-herbert.html)
Diezel 4x12" FL (X-Pattern G12-100, Vintage 30) in a nice DD case; I still have to order this one though. Just gotta get rid of my Mesa 4x12" Slant Recto Cab first.

Effects in the rack case with the Herbert:
Furman PL+
Korg DTR-1
T.C. G-Major
BBE 362

Pedalboard:
Diezel Columbus
Boss NS-2
Boss TU-2
Maxon OD808
Morley Bad Horsie II

Other:
Evidence Audio cables for entire rig


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 25, 2007)

Guitars:
Ibanez RGT42DX w/ Bareknuckles
Ibanez SZ520QM w/ Duncans
Ibanez RG7EXFX w/ EMGs (stock)
Ibanez S7420FM w/ DiMarzios
Ibanez LACS8 w/ Lundgrens (haha I wish )

Amps:
Mesa Boogie Mark IV
Mesa Boogie Stilleto
Engl Powerball
Engl Special Edition

and maybe a Line 6 PodXT Pro.

Pedalboard:
Boss MD2
Maxon OD9 Pro
Boss DD6
EHX SmallClone
Breath Controller (lol )
Noisegate
Vox V847 wah
Ernie Ball Volume pedal
Roland GR20


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 25, 2007)

Bartok said:


> Possibly the ultra Axe-FX thing but it's all going to change in a few years, when convolution technology becomes affordable. There won't really be much need to own amps, the only point to them will be to take an impulse response from to apply to everything else. The impulse is simply how the amp (or anything else really- reverb from a room, response of an FX pedal etc.) responds to the full audio bandwidth- 20Hz to 20KHz. Once you know how it responds to the frequencies (the impulse is a split second test) i.e. how quickly it starts and stops at each input freq, you basically have a map of it's DNA (or soul  ) to do whatever you wish with. This isn't an approximation like a modeling unit, it genuinely sounds like an exact (as exact as you can be within the laws of physics) copy of the source. It means you can take the exact response of people's actual amps, getting the age of the components inside and so on. Nerdy as it is, I'm genuinely excited about it. So I want a big ass convolution unit



That stuff exists? Neat! I've been daydreaming about that same technology for years! Doesn't the response from tube amps slightly "flow" and change, though? That's one of the big things I hear about why modeling doesn't sound like a tube amp. Still some pretty exciting stuff, though. Even if you can't afford the convolution gear, people like Line 6, Boss, or Fractal could use it to make some really realistic models!

While I'm here, I might as well participate. Let's see...

*Guitars:*
Ibanez 1077XL with Nailbomb (b) and Cold Sweat (n)
Ibanez 1077XL with M7 (b) and... maybe an Air Norton if it'll balance?
_Middle single coils on the 1077's either just left in and unwired or replaced with custom Lace Sensor Silver 7's_
Black Machine (or Illustrated or Ibby LACS) fanned fret (27"-30") 8 with one of the above PU combos (maybe one of each!). Dunno about woods.

All with peizo-equipped bridges, because... well, why not?
I'll leave it at metal guitars, or I'll list about 15 more.

*Rig:*
Axe-FX Ultra (or if I can settle on what amps I like the best, maybe some MIDI-controlled thing involving a few or more amps and something like a TC G-Something)
BBE Sonic Maximizer*
Peavey Classic 50/50* (or other power amp, probably EL84 powered, unless I have that elaborate multi-amp rig)
Orange or Vader cab, probably with V30's
Evidence cables throughout (one down, several to go!)

* denotes that I have it already


----------



## Luciano-plexi (May 20, 2010)

Dear Starsnuffer,
Since you have "_dissected the *blue* and *red channels* down to each grid, plate and cathode_", as you mentioned before with the additional note that the *green channel* being a "_clone of the Fender Super Reverb_": 

Do you have the schematics of the *Bogner 101b *available for me? 
Would highly appreciate it.

Best regards,
Luciano
[email protected]


----------



## brainchild (May 20, 2010)

whoa.....uber bumpage from nearly 3 years. hahaha. nice


----------



## mrhankey87 (May 20, 2010)

blackmachine b7
diezel herbert-cab
axe fx ultra for effects
all midi mappable

drool....


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (May 20, 2010)

"Use the search"
"don't bump old threads"
"use the search function"
"HOLY NECROBUMP!"
"search tool is your friend"
"...Uber bumpage of nearly 3 years..."

seeing a pattern here?


----------



## Vigil87420 (May 20, 2010)

Black Machine B7 and Black Machine 8 with BKP's
91' American made Fender Strat Deluxe Plus with lace sensors *

AxeFX Ultra

Fryette 2/90/2 Power Amp

Vader 4x12" *
Vader 2x15"

* = Already acquired.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (May 20, 2010)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> "Use the search"
> "don't bump old threads"
> "use the search function"
> "HOLY NECROBUMP!"
> ...





I'm not too far off from my dream rig. I'd maybe convert my 5150 combo to a head and run them both with an Axe-Fx and midi switcher and controller. It's a bit overkill, but it's nice to dream.


----------



## technomancer (May 20, 2010)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> "Use the search"
> "don't bump old threads"
> "use the search function"
> "HOLY NECROBUMP!"
> ...



It's pretty simple if you think about it (and I know you've had this pointed out to you before). If you're adding something meaningful to the topic of the thread it's fine to bump an existing thread. If you're saying "wow that's cool" or something similarly worthless or asking something not related to the thread at all that should be sent in a PM (what happened here) then don't bump the old thread.


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 20, 2010)

Yeah, I think these threads are always fun, so I'm going to necrobump too, seeing as mine has changed 

I think guitars wise...I'm actually pretty happy with Dean V79s, I don't know why, maybe the WOLF/Saxon fanboyage!

FX Wise, an EVH or Lynch Wah, EVH Phaser/Flanger and Wylde OD/Chorus would be cool

Amps wise, I'd probably stick with the MF400, but I fancy an ENGL head, either a Savage or a Blackmore.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 20, 2010)

I've got one piece of mine already (in _italics_), the rest are hopefully not that far away =\

Gibson Les Paul Custom (black and godl hardware) w/bareknuckles 
Blackmachine B2

into...

Mesa/Boogie Mark IIC+ fully loaded
_Mesa/Boogie Mark III fully loaded creme headshell_


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 21, 2010)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> pretty much the rig i have already (Engl Savage 120 --> Ampeg V-412TL (w/ 2 CL80s and 2 H60Ls) and G-Flex 2x12 w/ the Ampeg VH-150 for backup/different sounds), but i'd also like to have a Mark IV and maybe a Laney VH-100R. also, i wouldn't mind having a nicer 4x12, either with the speakers i have now or with just 4 CL80s.
> 
> as for guitars...hopefully the custom 7-string one i'm building will do the job as #1, but i'd like to have a few more of it eventually, for backups and such.



3 years later:

Still have the Engl and the Ampeg 4x12, but the cab now has two CL80s and two CL80 clones from WGS. Ampeg head was traded + cash for a VHT Deliverance 60 in Dec. 2007, and the G-Flex was sold and replaced with a cheap custom-made 4x12 that I loaded with VHT/Eminence P50Es. Neither head is going anywhere anytime soon (other than maybe the Deliverance being switched for a Sig:X), since I'm pretty damn close to my dream sound and will probably never be able to afford a Larry Dino 939.

My custom 7-string is complete and has been my #1 for over a year now.


----------



## Andii (May 21, 2010)

Any 30 scale 8 > axefx ultra with my favorite impulses loaded >direct


----------



## vlover (May 21, 2010)

2x Jackson KV2T 7 string , but with a Floyd Rose, and Dimarzio's (Tone Zone 7 b and Deactivator n)

Dunlop Rack Wah

Diezel VH4
Modded Marshall JCM 800 

3 Marshall JCM 800 Lead 1982 Straight Cab's. I already have one


----------



## wlfers (May 21, 2010)

Pretty much what I already have

Engl 570 Preamp
VHT 2/90/2 Amp

But I want to add: 
Decimator Rack
Digitech GSP1101 or TC Gmajor

Also want:

VHT/Fryette CLX 
Vader 4x12
Vader 2x12


----------



## maliciousteve (May 21, 2010)

I just saw what I wanted 3 years ago. Funny how things change.

I'm fairly happy with what I have now.

Would like an Orange 2 x 12 though. 

As for guitars, not sure. Maybe a Suhr Guthrie Govan or one of Devin Townsend's ESP's, his 7 string Horizon or 6 string Tele.


----------



## brandon5pennies (Jul 7, 2010)

My dream rig is pretty simple but not so much at the same time. 

Guitars: Vigier Excalibur for Lead and Ibanez RGA121NTF with Bare Knuckles for Rhythm 
Amps: Diezel Einstein 50 Head
Cabinet: Diezel (Not sure if I'd get Front or Rear-Loaded) 412 or Orange PPC412
Effects/Pedals: Fractal Audio Axe-FX Ultra, Furman Power Conditioner, Wireless Guitar System, 2 Space Rack Drawer, Diezel Footswitch, and either Liquid MIDI Foot Controller or MFC101 Foot Controller whenever it comes out. Axe-FX mainly used for effects live and used for recording so I can record direct with great sounds


----------



## Dehumanize (Jul 7, 2010)

I just need an Engl SE or Fireball to have a dream rig. It would look beautiful on top of a Vader 412 and 215 stack, and I've got a custom Ran Invader being made. Axe FX or Eventide effects processor with a Fractal MIDI controller or GCP. Probably a voltage regulator too. It would be nice to get another custom 7 string, superstray body and more shred-geared specs.


----------



## SpiritCrusher86 (Jul 7, 2010)

Guitars:
Ibanez RGA121 w/ BKP Painkiller set, new tuners, saddles, nut.
EBMM JP6
Edwards Les Paul with Suhr Aldrich's
Fender American Strat w/ BKP's
Fender Strat with H/S pickguard (BKP Nailbomb, Irish tour)
ESP Horizon NT-II w/ MCP Hellbaby's
Caparison TAT Special w/ BKP Painkiller
Carvin DC747 w/ BKP Painkillers
Jackson RR24M
Fender Tele

Amps:
Diezel Herbert
VHT CLX
Mesa Mark III
Mesa Mark IV
Framus Cobra
Fender twin
Roland JC-120
Marshall JCM 800
Peavey 5150
Mesa Tremoverb
Diezel Cabs
VHT Cabs
Mills Cabs
Mesa Thiele's

Effects:
Morley Tripler A/B/Y
Maxon OD-808
Delay
Chorus
Reverb

Vox AC30
Axe Fx


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jul 7, 2010)

You know, I wasn't gonna post in here, but methinks I will. Besides I'm DAMN close to owning my dream rig, and couldn't be happier.

*My Dream Rig:*






The Strap





-Furman
-Rack Tuner
-Axe-Fx
-G-system
-Decent Single Space Power Amp
-Line 6 Relay G-50 Wireless
-2 space rack drawer for tools, cables, my guitar strap, and pr0n
-10" Netbook for backing up g-system/axe presets (vyzor/axe-edit) and pr0n





The Texas Dragon 2x12. I might look into a 4x12 if I ever get to the point where I can just pay someone else to lift it.





2 or 3 Bowes guitars. Most likely 6 strings with 3/4 scalloped boards and varying body/neck woods, that will almost certainly include the guitar shown above.

[stevevai]After that, I'm seriously considering making a fake stage monitor and loading it with 12" fans instead of speakers.[/stevevai]


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jul 7, 2010)

oh lets see, where can we start?
already got the Ibanez RG7321 off that list, so lets continue

*Guitars/Accessories*
ESP/LTD MH-407
ESP/LTD EC-1000
Ibanez RG1570
Jackson DKMGT
EMG 81-7/EMG 707 (for the Ibanez RG7321)
EMG 81/EMG S/EMG 60 (for the Ibanez RG1570)
 
*Amps/Cabinets*
Peavey 5150
Mesa Boogie Dual Recto (2 channel)
Randall R412XLT
Randall RS125CX

*Effects*
BOSS GT Pro
Ibanez TS9 Tubescreamer
Digitech Whammy
Line 6 FM4 Filter
ISP Decimator ProRack


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 7, 2010)

Axe-FX ultra, Mesa 2:90, Vader 4x12 and Vader 2x15.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 7, 2010)

It changes the whole time but If I had every single piece of gear Trey Azagthoth did, I'd be very content:

JCM900 x2

JCM900 1960B x2

Eventide H3000

Furhman Power Conditioner

ProCo Rat


----------



## Tukaar (Jul 7, 2010)

1974 Guild S100C
Dunlop Original Crybaby Wah
1978 MXR Analog Delay
1975 MXR Phase 90
1979 Ibanez TS-9
1984 Laney Pro Tube AOR 100 head
1972 Ampeg V4 head
Two Matamp Green 4x12s loaded with Celestion Vintage 30s.


----------



## Tukaar (Jul 7, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> It changes the whole time but If I had every single piece of gear Trey Azagthoth did, I'd be very content:
> 
> JCM900 x2
> 
> ...



Check out the R2DU rack mounted RAT. I think that's what he uses, specifically. I went through an Azagthoth kick myself, haha.


----------



## Cappleton23 (Jul 12, 2010)

Guitar: My custom made pimped out PRS Mira, Ibanez prestige, Conklin, Blackmachine, or Music Man 7 string with piezo pickups, 58 Les Paul Standard, 70's Black Beauty, Parker Fly Mojo, And a Suhr tele style guitar with a humbucker in the bridge and tele style p/u in the neck 

Amps: AxeFx Ultra, VHT power amp

Cab: Orange 4x12 with X-pattern V30s and G12s speakers

Rack: Line 6 X2 wireless system, BBE sonic Maximizer, ISP Decimator, Sure in-ear system, 2 space rack drawer

Pedals: Midi foot controller for the AxeFx with expression pedals and a Boss chromatic tuner

all in a fitted white ATA case with 4" casters and lotsa foam 
(except of course the pedals)


----------



## Dehumanize (Jul 12, 2010)

Custom Ran Invader 6-string
Custom Ran Cruiser 7-string
Custom Ran Explorer 6 String

Road Case with room for an amplifier, 10U rack, slot for MIDI pedalboard and a bottom drawer for cables and such.

Diezel Herbert or Engl SE (subject to change)
Peavey 5150 with FJA mods
Mesa/Boogie 2-channel Dual Rectifier
Engl Fireball

Furman Voltage Regulator
ISP Decimator ProRack G
Fractal Audio Axe FX
Fractal Audio MIDI Controller
Mission Engineering MIDI Expression Pedal
Peterson Stroborack
Shure Wireless Setup
2-Channel Parametric EQ

Vader 4x12 Cabinet
Vader 2x15 Cabinet
Mills Afterburner 412B-EVM w/ Road Case
Atomic FRFR Cabinet w/ Road Case


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 12, 2010)

Oni 8 string
- 32/29" multiscale
- carbon fibre body
- either Oni pickups or SD Blackouts

Every pedal in the following list and then some:
My Pedal List

ISP Theta
Diezel Herbert
Randall V2 Ninja
Orange Thunderverb 200
VHT/Fryette Pitbull UL
Mesa Triple Rec
BlackStar SeriesOne 200

Blackstar 412
Vader 412
Vader 215
Mesa Oversized 412
Diezel rear loaded 412
Orange 412
Bogner 412
2 x ISP Theta cabs

I could honestly go on and on... There is _nothing_ more entertaining than trying and playing new amps, and one day i will be the crazy guy with to much gear in my house


----------



## Metalus (Jul 12, 2010)

Furman Power Conditioner
Line 6 Rack Wireless
Axe-Fx Ultra
POD X3 Pro (Backup)
Mesa 2:90/Carvin TS100/Peavey Classic 60:60/ART SLA-2

Mesa 4x12, Orange 4x12, or Vader 4x12

Fractal Audio Midi controller


----------



## brutus627 (Jul 12, 2010)

Guitars:
UV green dot (someday)
good 8 string (check LTD)
Ext. scale 8 (maybe another 2228 down the road)
good seven (check 7620)
Custom seven (check KXK coming)

Amp:
ENGL fireball (check)
ISP decimator (check)
Orange 4x12 (sell me yours!)
as you can see i've been working hard lately to solidify my "perfect" set up and i'm getting there!


----------



## jcbakz (Jul 12, 2010)

chris broderick's LACS (the brown one) 
engl e670
engl cab
some pedals
and a football size practice room


----------



## Dehumanize (Jul 12, 2010)

Since we're talking about dreams, I should probably add in a 7-string Parker Fly. I would sell everything I owned if they produced these tomorrow.


----------



## carbon (Jul 12, 2010)

My dream rig:

Guitars (all left handed):
Blackmachine B7 and F8 in crazy awesome wood combinations
Dean Rusty Cooley signature without the graphics
Fender Telecaster
Fender Jaguar
Gibson Les Paul silverburst

Rig:
at least 3x AxeFx ultra, all wired together via effects loops 
2x fryette 2:90:2
4x Orange 4x12 cabinets
Liquid Foot Pro with expression pedals
another Liquid Foot Pro, fuck it, its a dream setup right?


----------



## soundgardener75 (Jul 12, 2010)

I actually own my dream rig (see sig). I could use a Yamaha SBG3000 if I had the money, but pretty much everything's intact.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 12, 2010)

Guitars
Jackson solo-ist 7 string customs (two bitches!  )

Amp
Framus Cobra
Framus Cobra Cab with t75/g25s in X pattern

Rack
Rocktron Xpression
Crybaby Rack Wah (dsr2c or whatever)
Voodoo Labs Audio Switcher
Line 6 (x2?) wireless rack unit
*Mic Preamp

Pedals/Floor
TubeScreamer
Rocktron Hush
Rack Wah Controller
Voodoo Labs Ground Control Pro 
Expression Pedal 

Misc
Headcase+10 space rack
e609
sm57


The Preamp/Mics will be for once I start playing live (this year, or maybe early next hopefully). I can spend the 2-3 hours getting my live tone set where I want it (mic placement, speaker mixture since I run the X pattern, and EQ/volume for all channels) in the rehearsel space, and tape off where I want to go. Once I get to the venue, set the mics up, and feed the preamp/mixer out to a submix channel via the snake and boom! "perfect", or at least "my", tone coming from front of house with very little error on the FoH "engineer's" side of it (since they seem to be totally ignorant to what a good live mix is sometimes  ).


----------



## sentagoda (Jul 13, 2010)

Own ------------------------Dream

Washburn WM526 red/green // Check!
Peavey 6505 // Check! 
Mesa Cab // Check!
Isp Decimator stomp // Rack version Pro 
BBE Sonic Maxmizer Stomp // Rack Version
Maxon OD808 // Check!
Boss TU-3 // Check!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 13, 2010)

PRS Custom 24 10-top- blue quilt
PRS Tremonti Singlecut- red flame
Ibanez JS1200
Ibanez Universe UV7P
EB/MM Petrucci 7-string- Mystic Dream
ESP Eclipse- silverburst
ESP Steph B7
Fender Jeff Beck Strat
Gibson Joe Bonamassa Les Paul Goldtop

Mesa Triple Rec
Dave Friedman Marsha
Bogner Uberschall
Fender Twin Reverb reissue
Marshal Plexi 
Mesa cabs


----------



## ldonnell89 (Jul 13, 2010)

hmm...john petrucci's rig! with the 2 mark v's and the axe-fx


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 16, 2010)

Mesa Quad into a Mesa Fifty Fifty into some 212 cab

and a mesa dc5/10/.50 Caliber + and an orange tiny terror for shits and giggles and maybe an axe fx... and a matchless independence.

and another rack with all the famous "affordable" tube preamps: the e530, rockmaster, mp1, piranha, access, triaxis, etc


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Jul 16, 2010)

*Guitars: [Got em!]*

I've got all the guitars I need So lets get to the new rack!



*Guitar Rack:*

Ferman P-1800 AR - Voltage Regulator / Power Conditioner
Shure UR124S/BETA58 Combo Wireless Instrument/Microphone System
An Additional 7 -Shure UR1 (UHF-R Wireless Bodypack Transmitters)
Marshall JMP1 _*[Got it!]*_
Digitech DHP33 Harmonizer_* [Got it!]*_
Axe-Fx Ultra Digital Effects Processor
Korg DTR Rack Tuner *[Got it!]*
Rack Noise Gate *[Got it!]*
Mesa Stereo 2:Fifty Power Amp 



*Pedalboard: [Got it!]*

I have all the pedalboard Gear I'll ever want.


----------



## Kstring (Jul 16, 2010)

My dream rig is coming in the mail. It includes the following:

Peavey JSX

Peavey MS4x12 cab and to be added later are: ISP decimater pedal and a overdrive (TS)

For guitars i would take:

Schecter Jeff Loomis sig or Hellraiser (fixed bridge)

(I know i will get some flak for this) Dean Dave Shankle sig and a acoustic seven.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 16, 2010)

PRS Custom 24 (should be here next week )
Axe-FX Ultra
Furman power conditioner
Korg rack mount tuner
Powered Reactor FR cabinets (x2, run in stereo)
Liquid Foot Pro controller
Ernie Ball VP Jr. expression pedal (x2, for volume and effects control)


----------



## Key_Maker (Jul 16, 2010)

Let see.

Guitars:

-PRS Custom 24
-Ibanez RGA427Z with EMGs
-Ibanez RGA121 (got it)
-Suhr Modern H-S 
-Parker Fly Mojo

Amps and cabs

-Peavey 6505+ (BrOOtal riffing)(got it)
-Peavey 3120 (Cleans and Leads)
-2 Peavey JSX 412

Rack and pedals

-GCX Audio Switcher
-Furman power conditioner
-ISP Decimator rack
-MXR Stereo Chorus(got it)
-MXR GT-OD(got it)
-MXR Carbon Copy(got it)
-MXR Super Comp
-Richon Azur Phaser (http://richon-caster.blogspot.com/)(almost)
-Dunlop CryBaby Classic
-Ground Control System


----------



## Dvaienat (Mar 18, 2011)

Guitars:

Jackson CS Warrior 6, trans red quilt w/ EMG 85
Jackson WR1, black w/ EMG 85/85
Jackson SL2H, trans black, black hardware, w/ EMG 85/85
Jackson DK2M, white w/ EMG 85/85

Amps:

Marshall JCM2000 DSL100
Mesa/Boogie Stiletto Traditional 4x12

FX/Accesories
Maxon OD808
ISP Decimator
SIT strings power wound 15-20-28-38-52-70
Dunlop tortex sharps 1.5mm


----------



## hxcdeathcore (Mar 18, 2011)

Schecter C1-Standard w/Seymour Duncan Blackout-->Axe Fx-->PA, so simple, and if Periphery can do it and sound great with it, I can do it and sound great with it right?


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 18, 2011)

-Amfisound Routa - currently being built
-Axe Fx standard - check (don't need ultra features, really)
-Mesa 2:FIFTY - check
-Marshall MF280 - check

I'd like to get a second MF280 cab to play in stereo but I really can't justify that for the time being. That and trying a FRFR cabinet, those Mackie things are tempting.

What's missing is a good MIDI board. No money for one at the moment.

If noise wasn't a problem and I didn't need silent recording/low volume tones, my dream rig would likely replace the axe fx with a H&K Triamp and individual effects rack.


----------



## espman (Mar 18, 2011)

Guitars
Oni custom
Carvin DC727
Strictly 7 Cobra
Parker Mojo Fly (Black falme)
Parker Fly Deluxe (Tangerine)
EBMM BFR Koa JP7
As many homebuilds as I can afford.

Amps
Axe FX Ultra
VHT 2/50/2
Engl E670
Engl E642
Engl 645/2
Engl E635

Cabs
Orange PPC 2x12
Orange PPC 4x12
Mesa 2x12

Pedals/Foot controllers/other stuff
Eventide Pitchfactor
Eventide Modfactor
Eventide Timefactor
Fractal Audio MFC 101
Furman power conditioner


----------



## yingmin (Mar 19, 2011)

Really, I've pretty much got it now, minus the things that I've ordered but haven't arrived yet.

Parker Fly
Music Man JPXI 7-string

Marshall JMP1 preamp
Marshall 9200 power amp
Pair of Mesa Recto 2x12 cabs
TC Electronic G System effects
Roland GR55 guitar synth

I can't think of anything else I'd really want to add to it, or change substantially.

Of course, in six months I'll post that I've completely changed my rig again.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 19, 2011)

I thought this thread was dream rig, not dream eqiupment collection. I mean you can't possibly run all this stuff at once can you! Now I'll quote Marv Albert, "yessssssssssssssssssss" Or Mr. Obama "yes we can". HELLYEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 19, 2011)

Dream Rig: (what Im aiming for and nearly have)

Furman Power Conditioner
Line 6 G90 Wireless
T.C. Electronics G-Force
MXR GT-OD, MXR EVH Phase, Boss BF-3, Boss NS-2, Boss CS-3
GCX Audio Switcher
Peavey 6505+

Mesa Recto 412 (x2)

Voodoo Labs Ground Control Pro
Boss TU-2


----------



## nostealbucket (Apr 9, 2011)

Guitars:
Blackmachine B7
Oni carbon fiber 7
EBMM John Petrucci bfr 7
Tom Anderson Drop Top 7
Ibanez LACS 8 
Strictly 7 (eight string model) Lime Green (After The Burial style)
PRS Private Stock custom 24 7 string

Amps: 
Axe FX Ultra
Mesa Recto 412 x2
Engl Invader


----------



## BryanFTWL (Apr 10, 2011)

I really don't get much GAS anymore. 
Only thing I would change in my rig, is I'd like to trade my Blackmore for an Orange TV50, grab a matching 2x12 for my 6x12 with WGS Vet30/ET65s in it.

Other than that I'm extremely happy, other than I'd like to fill out my pedalboard, but I have no idea where to start with that.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 10, 2011)

After much thought about live shows and touring, my dream rig would be rather simple.

Axe FX Ultra
Mackie HD1531


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Apr 10, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> After much thought about live shows and touring, my dream rig would be rather simple.
> 
> Axe FX Ultra
> Mackie HD1531



Very practical. 

Mine has changed since I've gotten into VST's.

-Guitars-
Carvin DC727 with Active/passive system
Modded Carvin DC747 with 3 humbuckers and custom electronics
Strictly 7 8-string (maybe)

2 Quad-core laptops, one as a back-up
Rig Kontrol 3 or firewire interface
Midi controller (FCB1010 or similar)
Mackie HD1531's (stereo)

The laptops would be running any combination of Guitar Rig, Amplitube, and ReValver with my own impulses. The capability to run stereo would be great for single guitar situations.


----------



## right_to_rage (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok heres My List
Guitars:
Gibson 2008 Les Paul Standard Plus-Top
PRS Custom 24
Music Man John Petrucci Signature JPX1-7

And I really want to play my Axe Fx Standard into two active Atomic speakers, and a fully programmed MFC.


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 17, 2011)

It's changed again, not by much though. 

Guitars:
PRS CE22 (own one but it's fantastic)
PRS Custom 24 7 string w/piezo
Zakk Wylde les paul minus the stupid graphic
Jackson SL2H with nebula graphic
Suhr Guthrie Govan



Amps:
Mesa Mark IV
Axe FX Ultra (for effects and clean tone)
Orange 4 x 12 with greenbacks

sorted.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Apr 20, 2011)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> *Guitars: [Got em!]*
> 
> I've got all the guitars I need So lets get to the new rack!
> 
> ...


 
Axe-Fx Ultra Digital Effects Processor *[Got it now!]*


----------



## Gryphon (Apr 20, 2011)

Schecter 7 string Blackjack ATX
Peavey 6505 w/ 6550 tubes 
ISP Decimator ProRack G
2 4x12 cabs with Vintage 30s and G12H30s


----------



## pearl_07 (Apr 20, 2011)

Guitars:
Ibanez RGD2127Z with Suhr H7/C7+(If they're anything like the DA's)
Ibanez SS2170FB with D-Activator set
Fender American Deluxe Tele with Super Distortion T/Air Norton
PRS Custom 24 with Suhr DA set

Amps:
6505+
Roadster
2 Mesa Recto Std 4x12's
AC30 Combo

Pedals:
Maxon OD808
Strymon Blue Sky
ISP Decimator G-String


----------



## Kali Yuga (Apr 20, 2011)

I would probably say an Oni 9-string, Axe FX Ultra, and a couple Mackie HD1531s. 

If not Oni, than a Blackmachine F8 would do the trick.

Oh... it's fun to dream.


----------



## blr5109 (Apr 20, 2011)

Guitars: ESP Stef B-8

Amps:
Peavey 5150 block letter 
Mesa Triple Rectifier
Mesa Rectifier Straight 4x12(2)

Effects:
G Major
ISP Decimator Pro Rack G
Maxon OD 808


----------



## amarshism (Apr 20, 2011)

Wouldn't mind a blackmachine or brj into a pre500 recto into a Mesa cab. Pretty much what I have now but my recto is newer and my main live guitar is now an rg2228. Ball sacks fx would be in the rack instead of my g system, everything else would probs be the same. Wish I had 10 rack slots instead of six too.


----------



## Hollowman (May 1, 2011)

My Dream rig would consist of the following..

6 to 8 space road case with casters. 

Furman M8 power conditioner
Korg DTR-1000 tuner
Digitech GSP 1101
Rocktron Velocity 300 
Carvin TS 100 

Digitech control 2

2 Hartke GH412 cabs

2 Agile's
1 Interceptor Pro 727 
1 Septor Pro 727 Ocean Burst


----------



## Dvaienat (Jun 23, 2011)

Jackson USA SL2H Tobacco Sunburst (EMG 85/85)
Fender American Stratocaster Black (EMG SA/SA/SA)
Gibson Les Paul Custom Ebony (EMG 85/85)

Marshall JCM 2000 DSL 100 (ECC83/KT77)
Mesa Boogie Stiletto Traditional 4x12 (Celestion V30/EV Black Label - X Pattern)

Maxon OD-808
ISP Decimator

Quite a simple setup, but it would do the job perfectly, for me.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 23, 2011)

Guitar-
27 fret seven string neckthrough hollow body SG, 27" scale, HHP90 pickup config, rosewood neck, maple body, scalloped flame maple fretboard, Ibanez ZR bridge, Q-Tuner Super High Z(Bridge), High Z (Middle), Aluma-90(Neck), with individual switches and coiltaps for each pickup, as well as Blackout modular preamps

Amp Chains-
Chain 1-
Crybaby from Hell
AxeFX II
Talk Box
ENGL Savage
Wall of Marshall cabs(what can I say, I'm a Slayer fan)

Chain 2-
Crybaby Wah
AxeFX II
EH Octave Pedal
Old fashioned Lesley or replica amp
Miked to PA


----------



## KingAenarion (Jun 23, 2011)

PRS Mikael Akerfeldt Signature
PRS Custom 24
PRS McCarty
Fender American Standard Telecaster
Tanglewood T66 Jumbo
Maton Messiah Cutaway
-->
Line 6 G90 Wireless x 2 -->
Radial JX44 -->
AxeFX II x 2 (1 spare) -->
Mesa 2/90/2 x 2 (1 spare) -->
Radial Tonebone VT Headbone (2 Valve Power Amps to 1 cab)
> 

Orange PPC212

With a Furman Power Conditioner and a 2RU draw in the the Roadcase (14RU)

Lots of redundancy, great tones... beautiful


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jun 24, 2011)

Hmmm...

ESP Stef T7B (White Tele 7 String Baritone)
Jimmy Foster Fleur de Lis 7 String Hollowbody (RIP JIMMY!)
1957 Gibson Les Paul Goldtop (PAF BABY!)
ESP LTD M-307 (Loved my M-207 why not get a neck through!)

Clean: Vox AC30C2X on top of an Orange PPC212 reloaded w/ Alnico Blues, Fender Twin Reverb on top of a Avatar Fender Clone 2x12 w/ Greenbacks. Marshall 1962 Bluesbreaker. 

Dirty Rig: Engl Invader 100 (EL34s) into a Marshall JCM1960 w/ G12T75's and Vintage 30's in a X pattern. Orange Thunderverb 50 into an Orange PPC412. Marshall JCM900 2500 SL-X, Mesa Roadster 2x12 Combo.

Bunch of FX, old Vox Wah (Hendrix baby), 80's MIJ Boss Flanger and Tremolo, vintage Electro Harmonix Muff, Small Clone, Small Stone, 80's TS9, some old school analog reel echo... I just like vintage shit.


----------



## BalboaFL (Jun 25, 2011)

*Guitars:*

I would have two of these in different colors/pickguard variations:

Ibanez RG7321 EMG 81-7(B) - 707(N), locking tuners, hipshot bridge, 2 vol knobs, no tone pot, 3 way pickup selector, dunlop straplocks, stained fretboard, upgraded nut.

And one more of those but with an OFR.

*Amps:*
Krankenstein+
Mesa Triple Rectifier EL34's

*Cabs:*
two Krank 4x12's with Eminence V12 & Eminence Texas Heat Xpattern

*Rack:*
6U rack
Power Conditioner
Korg DTR-1000
Decimator Pro rack G
Wireless
Drawer

*Pedalboard*
Ibanez TS-9
Amp Footswitch's
Dunlop Wah
High quality FX Pedals (Delay, Chorus)

*Accessories*
Monster Cables
Dunlop .88 Greens
ErnieBall Strings

Both cabs side by side with the rack on the left cab and the heads on the right cab.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 14, 2011)

Esp Ltd Mh-417, James Hetfield Iron Cross

Peavey 3120 head with a 2 x 15 Vader cab. 

Korg ax3000g(Discontinued)

Ibanez Tube Screamer and Kirk Hammett Crybaby Wah Pedal.


----------



## Scorpiobevo (Jul 17, 2011)

Guitars: Ibanez UV777 w/bkp's, PRS Custom 22 10 top
Amps: Engl Savage 120, Bogner Ubershall , Fryette Sig X
Cabs: Bogner uberkab, Fryette Fatbottom


----------



## jon66 (Jul 18, 2011)

seeing as you said DREAM rig...

Guitars:
EBMM bfr JP7 cherryburst
EBMM bfr JP8 koa, with rosewood neck... (win level over 9000)
taylor baritone GS 8string acoustic/electric

signal 1:
Mesa mark 5 ---> mesa & orange 4x12s

signal 2:
axefx2 ---> mackie hd1531


----------



## 27InchScale (Apr 12, 2012)

Guitars:
Ibanez K7(stock), ibanez UV7PWH(stock), and a Ibanez RG7620(blaze custom and air norton)

Amps:
Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier with an Orange PPC212 (dirty) and a Roland JC120 (cleans)

Effects: Boss- digital delay, phase shifter, noise gate and chromatic tuner. MXR phase 90, Line6 delay module, digitech whammy.

I have all but a few effects and the triple rec. getting there tho.


----------



## mike0 (Apr 12, 2012)

Guitars: 
PRS custom 24
Gibson gothic explorer

Rig:
Boosted 5150 -> mesa recto 2x12 + vht deliverance -> vht fatbottom 2x12
A/Bed with
Mesa mark iv -> mesa stilleto 4x12

Or 

Mesa quad + vht 2150 -> port city 4x12 loaded with weber michigans

Effects:
Axe fx ultra


----------



## Atomshipped (Apr 12, 2012)

In a perfect world I'd have every single piece of high end gear in the world to fiddle around with, but here's a relatively realistic (but still over the top) rig I'd love.

Head: Fryette SIG:X
Cabinet: Fryette Deliverance (4x12)
Pedals: Strymon Timeline, Boss RV-5, Elector Harmonix POG2, Ernie Ball Volume Pedal, Dunlop BB-535, MXR M-108, Red Witch Empress, Red Witch Pentavocal Tremolo, DMB Lexi Drive, Fryette Valvulator.


----------

